# Which Border looks Better?



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I can't decide which border works better. Suggestions for other methods welcomed too.

Semitransparent:










Or Solid? :


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the first one.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

PF, I have my desktop color set to "black". I saved each pic one at a time to my desktop. To me, the first one looks the best on a black background.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

#1


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I am moody about the use of frames. But if I had to pick one it would be the first image. But I would darken the underlying frame. I believe a darker frame will make the image the center of atttention. the light frame bothers me for some reason. My eye is drawn to it in both images. Quick, too dark and sloppy example.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the first one also it just lets the picture do it's own thing very nice I like it.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I like this first one as well


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Numero Uno for me.


Kelly


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thanks all for the feedback.

Grayfish, I took your suggestion about darkening the frame background, and I do think it makes for a better image.....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Pocketfisherman, i like the improved version you've just posted however there's something still bugging me. i have some random thoughts (it's how i work through things, talking out loud until i can pin down an answer, so i apologise for my waffling)...

random thoughts -
-you have the shadow for the photo itself, on the bottom right of the frame. the frame itself is reflecting more obviously to the top left. maybe if they were more in sync it wouldn't seem out of place?

-have you tried other colours for the frame?

-i think the frame is fighting with the image for attention. the busy picture might sit better on a plain frame. maybe... not sure there.

-or maybe a darker purple would make the photo pop out?

hope something in here is of use to you.  thanks for giving me food for thought. i appreciate that, i learn lots this way.

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Karen,
I like what you suggested


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I think what is bothering Karen is the same that is bothering me now. You changed the tint on the frame and/or made it to dark. Look in the upper left hand corner. You lose the image to the frame.

_Edit I am am speaking of the first redo._


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

On my calibrated display, I can still see the detail in the purple background along all four edges. Guess it's time to check the calibration again.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> On my calibrated display, I can still see the detail in the purple background along all four edges. Guess it's time to check the calibration again.


i haven't done this calibration thing so chances are i could be wrong in my thoughts.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay, i've just read a little bit and discovered my monitor should have been in 'high' colour, not 'true' colour as it was. that's sure got rid of the 'washed out' feel that i thought was in your initial photo.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You all know I'm partially color blind, but that last pic looks pretty good on my monitor. It's not calibrated. It's just a 19 in Viewsonic set on highest color setting at 1280x 1024 resolution.

If you change your desktop color setting to black, and save this picture to the background, it will display on the black background. It looks pretty spanky to me.

Good job, PF

Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My monitor is calibrated and I like the last one better. The darker background of framewith the darker part of photo on top left looks better to me. Seems to blend better.


----------

